# Boeshield Rust Free and T-9 protectant



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Let me start this review by telling you that I really like to keep to the lessons learned from my grandpa and high school woodshop teacher when it comes to rust removal and tool maintenance. Why? They work, and generally if it ain't broke (or expensive) I don't fix it (or buy it). 

Both agreed that PB Blaster (or WD-40) and a green scrubby is sufficient to clean the rust off a table saw or plane iron or chisel or whatever. The only problem is you have to degrease the hell out of it with Oven Cleaner (which burns the lungs worse than an all nighter at a dive bar) afterward.

Then when all is shiny and clean I use a orbital buffer or application pad on small items with a coat of paste wax. This tends to protect for a few uses of the tool, and rust comes back. So back again I go through the whole rig 'em and roll.

On the advice from a good friend of mine who is very no nonsense (and cantankerous at times) when it comes to woodworking and tool maintenance. (Don't build a jig! Buy it. It won't wear out like a wooden one! If you're building jigs all the time you'll never build any furniture! I'm 100 years old! I hate California! I drink because my wife talks A LOT!) He suggested I buy the small Boeshield kit to check it out. So Hoy! Heave out! I go and try this stuff. 

One word. Awesome! The rust remover only took 2 tries on my worst chisels and the T-9 is on everything like a film. I have rough carpentry chisels cut to a 20 degree bevel for soft woods, so needless to say they don't see much action outside of the bottom of a tool bucket. They look brand new. Even the 99 year old plane iron, chip breaker, and lever cap that I've been avoiding looks incredible! 

My only negative is that Boeshield's RUST FREE! smells terrible. DON'T use it without ventilation...It's like the worst beer fart you've ever smelled.

Anyway here are some pics for your viewing pleasure!


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I use this highly expensive and yet wonderful product myself and I agree with your review completely. Great stuff. It's worth the money.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks ACP! you ain't kiddin'! Rarely does something rock my socks off, but this stuff is a must for anyone who uses their antique handplanes for more than shelf candy.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey Reckless,
Good review. That stuff really did the job. I think I may have to get some even if my antique planes stay up on the wall.:laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Who sell this stuff? Can I get it at HD or Lowes or do I have to order?>
Tom


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I think lowes might be carrying it now. I got it at my local woodworking store. I know the online stores all carry it, but that tacks shipping onto an already expensive product. Anyone else see it at lowes, or am I misremembering?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

TheRecklessOne said:


> ...My only negative is that Boeshield's RUST FREE! smells terrible. DON'T use it without ventilation...It's like the worst beer fart you've ever smelled.


I bought the same kit a few years back, and agree it definitely works, and works well. 

The rust free is really nonething more than phosphoric acid. 

FWIW, Wood Mag did a test of rust preventer's a few years back and rated the T-9 best of the bunch. I like to apply a light coat on the TS, buff it out and let it dry completely, then follow it with a coat or two of paste wax. 

The Blade n Bit cleaner works well too, but so does 409, LA's Totally Awesome, Simple Green, Goo Gone, Greased Lightnin', Fantastic, etc. at a fraction of the cost, so I saw no reason to buy more of the Blade n Bit cleaner. I will however definitely by the T-9 again.


----------



## TheRecklessOne (Jul 22, 2008)

I work part time at the local woodcraft, but frequent Lowe's and Home Depot as I am a carpenter. Woodcraft is the only place I've seen it locally, but again I work there. I see it all the time.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Grizzly had a Boeshield kit for $10 this summer (4 bottles - drylube, rust cleaner, pitch cleaner, etc). I can't find it now. The sale might be over, but they definitely work. The rust remover is the best I've ever used. 

The T-9 is great stuff. I have an unheated NE shop that occasionally (1-3 times a year) gets drenched in temp condensation. The T-9 is the second best I've used. But I've never tried following it up with paste wax (I will, thnx Knottscott).


----------



## Boss O' The Shop (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm coming in late to this thread as a new member, but just want to say that I completely agree with what's been said about Rust Free. It's a great product that does exactly what it claims to do. I just posted a fairly lengthy review about my experiences with the product on a blog I'm working on. Here's a link to the post if you'd like to read more.

Looking forward to getting to know all of you and learning from your experiences! :thumbsup:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Boss. Look forward to your contributions.

Since this has been resurrected... I've been using T-9 for a while and it has been fantastic for protecting things. Haven't seen any rust on a protected surface. Just picked up some of the Rust Free at the woodworking show (Peachtree had a great deal on the package). I'm impressed with that as well and happy to have it in my arsenal against rust. It will take off paint so you need to be careful what you get it on. However, this can work to your advantage if there is some stray paint on a tool you are refurbing. Both get a thumbs up here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scot H (Jun 2, 2012)

Some Sears stores carry it also.


----------



## UPNORTFAN (May 22, 2013)

Hello. Not been on this forum till lately, mostly to get info on TS and RAS. Am retired and do a lot of "Yard and Garage Sales in area--also have Sales. After years of using TS and RAS, Power tools, lawnmowers have come to the conclusion that "Older Tools, Power Equipment were better constructed but with the caviat that the safety shields, stops, controls are better on the newer models. So over the years have sold off lots of my tools after found better rated ones like on this forum. Have picked up a RAS that was buried in farmers yard all winter and a TS from one who did not know how to maintain it. Both almost refurbished. Back to the rust issue, tried all the home made removal suggestions and the TS was so encrusted and took so long to get to the base metal, I finally went to the wire wheel on a Drill and best of all using my Craftsman 4 inch sander with various belts to get to the base metal. (YES YOU NEED TO USE A MOUTH AND NOSE PROTECTOR--IMPORTANT) That worked the best and did not environmentally impact with the liquid removals. Previously to keep up the Shine just used a very fine sandpaper (Not the paper stuff) and use a little non detergent oil and work that around.


----------



## svorhees (Apr 16, 2013)

I bought a kit with my new grizzly table saw last fall agree works as advertised!!!


----------

